# What do you guys think?



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

i'm only 15 and looking to get into some bigtime plowing and my bayou 225 just isn't up to it. what do you guys think of this quad?

http://porthuron.craigslist.org/rvs/1925774685.html


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

RN Lawncare;1064857 said:


> i'm only 15 and looking to get into some bigtime plowing and my bayou 225 just isn't up to it. what do you guys think of this quad?
> 
> http://porthuron.craigslist.org/rvs/1925774685.html


I would get something bigger than that. It will push it but you dont want to beat the hell out of your machine either trying to push snow. Will they even make a plow for that, its pretty old?


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Save your money and buy at least a 500cc 4x4 with a moose plow. You can't go wrong with a Arctic Cat!!! wesport


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

FLC2004;1064887 said:


> I would get something bigger than that. It will push it but you dont want to beat the hell out of your machine either trying to push snow. Will they even make a plow for that, its pretty old?


thats true. and i have a plow i just am going to weld a mount for whatever quad i get.



banksl&s;1064932 said:


> Save your money and buy at least a 500cc 4x4 with a moose plow. You can't go wrong with a Arctic Cat!!! wesport


haha. i guess so, this quad really wouldn't be used much. just plowing because i ride dirtbikes, not quads. so i'm just waiting for a good deal on a quad


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

save your money or use what you have. not worth buying... my .02


----------

